# [Solved] Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU



## Sarath (May 28, 2011)

I think I got misdirected into downloading a FAH file and installing it. The process shows fahcore_a4.exe utilising all my cores at 100% and the GPU too.

I tried ending the process but it kept coming back.

How to uninstall this as it is not a program which shows in Program Files?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU*



Sarath said:


> I think I got misdirected into downloading a FAH file and installing it. The process shows fahcore_a4.exe utilising all my cores at 100% and the GPU too.
> 
> I tried ending the process but it kept coming back.
> 
> How to uninstall this as it is not a program which shows in Program Files?





u can disable it from 

Sstart >Run>msconfig >Startup > disable it from here

if u cant find it there then it is started as service (for xp system)

Start>RUn>services.msc >  disable it from there


Note : By running F@h client u r contributing ur Pc's  CPU and GPU for Research in Medical Field 



```
You can help scientists studying these diseases by simply running a piece of software.
Folding@home is a distributed computing project -- people from throughout the world download and run software to band together to make one of the largest supercomputers in the world. Every computer takes the project closer to our goals. Folding@home uses novel computational methods coupled to distributed computing, to simulate problems millions of times more challenging than previously achieved.
```


```
*folding.stanford.edu/
```


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU*

Here's what I would have done:

Download everything
Search for fahcore_a4.exe with it
Delete fahcore_a4.exe process and after that delete fahcore_a4.exe.
Restart PC.
Open "fahcore_a4.exe" file's location, examine the files the folder contains and delete them too.
Run CCleaner (optional)


----------



## Sarath (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU*

This is what I did.
I found the process in task manager and went to the source file.
I killed the process tree and then quickly deleted the main file.

I found it in C:User/AppData/Roaming/FAH which seems to be a hidden file.
Everything is fine now.
Have to check after a reboot.

I know its a folding program dedicated to study of proteins for application in medical science. That is why I didnt term it as a virus.

Anyways thanks guys,
I hope its fixed and doesnt start again.


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU*

Just make it a habit, whenever your problem is solved add [solved] tag before the topic title.


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Folding@Home using up CPU/GPU*

okay I need a reboot before I can say that. But yeah I will surely change it.

The problem has been successfully resolved. Thread can be locked.


----------

